
Show HN: ArtFlow – a simple Tilt Brush-like directly in your browser (VR App) - davidpeicho
https://github.com/artflow-vr/artflow
======
davidpeicho
This project is a Tilt-brush like allowing users to draw in a 3D world using a
VR headset. It was made as our last project in a French Computer Science
School.

* You can test the app with an HTC Vive at: [https://davidpeicho.github.io/artflow/](https://davidpeicho.github.io/artflow/)

* The project sources can be found here: [https://github.com/artflow-vr/artflow](https://github.com/artflow-vr/artflow)

* The UI library we used is the following: [https://github.com/artflow-vr/vr-ui](https://github.com/artflow-vr/vr-ui)

